# Bike Storage in Garage



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

The stable is growing in the garage and need to think about how to store my bikes. Right now the 3 bikes are just leaning against one wall. Do you guys have any pics on how you store your bikes?

Here is a pic of the stable now.

I am thinking of using something like this. Topeak OneUp Bike Holder - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

well i have seen people hang them from them wall

but then i wouldn't have do you're back every time lifting them off the wall

i think the most basic thing is just get a bike rack on the ground 

looks like have enough room in the garage for that


----------



## Utilityman (Feb 19, 2011)

I really never liked hanging my bike upside down so i hang it on 2 wheel hooks with the bike resting on the seat rails and stem. Hang the road bike from the wheels.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

In our shop we only hang bikes with hydraulic brakes level, mechanical brakes are hung from the back wheel, all hydraulic brakes have air in the system, (taking the cap off your car/trucks brake reservoir will prove that) the air can end up in your hoses. and cause mushy brakes, eventually it may work its way to the top again, or have to be bled.
You might try motorcycle type tie down straps (they have coated hooks) hanging from the rafters hooked to the handlebar area, and seat.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's my current setup with 2 Mygearup racks purchased thru Amazon. About $45 each. They are lean-to racks but I have them bolted to the wall.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Old fashion way, just hang it. I have a garage wall stop-light to keep the wife from crushing the bike with the truck.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^ You must really trust your wife, or that stoplight. or both! I have mine hung the same way, but a few inches higher, 'just in case.'


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

moldau94 said:


> ^^^ You must really trust your wife, or that stoplight. or both! I have mine hung the same way, but a few inches higher, 'just in case.'


It's rare that she parks it inside. I've only come close after a few beers (kidding of course!)


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. 

@torreyaz, I like your setup. I will have to sell my kayak to clear up space on the wall for the wall bike racks. Coming to terms with selling the kayak is a whole different story, ha!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Check out post #34


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

CdaleTony said:


> Check out post #34


Ya, I was thinking the same except for the kayak. Maybe a rope/pulley system for the kayak would get it up and out of the way and the bikes could go on the wall. Assuming you ride more than paddle, I'd make the bikes more accessible.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I use a 2×4 cut between the studs in the wall. Take the front wheel off bike stand bike up like on a wheelie. Mount the 2×4 "FLAT"on wall the height of where fork meets the wall. Mount a sqewer to the 2×4 then mount the bike to the sqewer. Lean the front wheel against rear wheel on the floor. Optional; Then you can mount a thick steal eylet into concrete and run a cable through eyelet and wheels and frame and pad lock it. This the most effective cheap and easiest of bike storage I have come up with. Short of hanging them by cables in the air.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is winter storage some some our bikes. The GF likes to keep its feet on the ground.


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

@heyyall, I like that. Is that regular coated hooks?


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

LowOnO2 said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> @torreyaz, I like your setup. I will have to sell my kayak to clear up space on the wall for the wall bike racks. Coming to terms with selling the kayak is a whole different story, ha!


Just a note, that's in a 3rd bay and no one parks a car there. Not sure if you could get a car next to it; never tried. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

LowOnO2 said:


> @heyyall, I like that. Is that regular coated hooks?


They are the larger hooks with what appears to be a black, bedliner coating on them. I believe they were a few dollars apiece and screwed into the studs in the wall.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like the bigger problem is the kayak; it's a huge wall hog. Basic rules of storage suggest that the objects most frequently used be the most accessible. 

Devise a pulley system to get the kayak up in the air near the joists. After that the bike storage problem will make more sense.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

highdelll said:


>


yer i like that set up better

no messing around with doing you're back out trying to lift the bike off the wall

how much is that set up


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bardynt said:


> yer i like that set up better
> 
> no messing around with doing you're back out trying to lift the bike off the wall
> 
> how much is that set up


free - if ya got a buzz-box and some channel-iron and rebar :thumbsup:
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-disc...ar-channel-stock-welder-bike-rack-746954.html


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I have 5 bikes all hanging in my garage. I have them all hanging by the rear wheel, with each one hanging by a single large rubber-coated hook hung in the ceiling through the studs up in the above-garage attic. I'll try & get some pictures soon. 

4 bikes on one side of the garage, and one on the other. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

highdelll said:


> free - if ya got a buzz-box and some channel-iron and rebar :thumbsup:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-disc...ar-channel-stock-welder-bike-rack-746954.html


ok cool yer have to convince my mate to do some welding for me


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

ridefast84 said:


> I really never liked hanging my bike upside down so i hang it on 2 wheel hooks with the bike resting on the seat rails and stem. Hang the road bike from the wheels.


I don that minus the front hook. Saved me almost 2 bucks...lol...


----------



## wadethegiant (Dec 12, 2009)

Get something like this kayak lift:

http://www.amazon.com/ProSource-125...CB4A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323112470&sr=8-1

more room for bikes!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Couple of terrible pics of what I ended up doing:


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

For those with Fox forks you may want to consider hooks on the wall or ceiling and hanging from the front tire. Fox forks don't have much oil in the forks and are used to help keep the seals lubed. By hanging from the front wheel it keeps oil in contact with the seals, which keeps them lubed. I have been told this be a couple of different Fox service people.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

rideitall said:


> For those with Fox forks you may want to consider hooks on the wall or ceiling and hanging from the front tire. Fox forks don't have much oil in the forks and are used to help keep the seals lubed. By hanging from the front wheel it keeps oil in contact with the seals, which keeps them lubed. I have been told this be a couple of different Fox service people.


So hang them by the rear wheel? I have a Fox 32 on my bike....


----------



## amb (Dec 5, 2011)

Carefull when hanging them by the front wheel. I did that until my front wheel (Bontager Race X Lite) bent a bit, I noticed it when riding...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

amb said:


> Carefull when hanging them by the front wheel. I did that until my front wheel (Bontager Race X Lite) bent a bit, I noticed it when riding...


Then you must've bent it yourself trying to remove it from the hook.

Rims can support the weight of the bike just like they can support many times that weight of a rider. Hooks aren't going to bend your wheels. If they did, then you had other problems to begin with. You may want to try not posting BS for your first few posts here on MTBR...wait until you have a few hundred under your belt before you start making stuff up. 

I hang all my bikes off a 2x4 just like 120's second picture. The only support is from the nose of the saddle (which, coincidentally, is not as strong as a rim.) I can get 7 bikes up in 8 feet of exposed beam.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I've only 1 bike, well 4 but 3 don't count. 1 is attached to a trainer 2 hang upside down on the garage ceiling and my real bike that I ride as much as possible I just lean it against a wall.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

highdelll said:


>


Nice Rack... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

For those with Fox forks the suggestion above is correct. I run a Fox fork and the way mine is stored is very similar to that hanging suggestion. For a description of what I am talking about scroll up aways to my above post. It works great and is very simple and cheap.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rudymexico said:


> Nice Rack... :thumbsup:


Thanks! ... I just got it stuffed. - oh wait... wrong movie


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

As Bailey44 posted above, bikes hang just fine on the "nose" of the seat.

That being said, mine stay inside the house  It is where they belong.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

My home made setup:


----------



## Jaybcycle (Apr 5, 2011)

I built one out of sprinkler pipe. Think it cost like $20. built it big enough to hold six bikes. My son and I spent like 2 hours designing and building it together. Cheap, easy and I can always add on to it


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Some of you folks have seriously clean & organized garages!


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

I use a combination of pulley base hanging systems, bike rack, and repair stands.


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried making a bracket to mount their receiver hitch bike rack to the wall for storing their bikes? Is this a good idea or bad idea? I was thinking of welding a piece of square pipe to a piece of plate steel to simulate the receiver hitch on my car. So it would store my rack and my bikes.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

dta tx said:


> Has anyone tried making a bracket to mount their receiver hitch bike rack to the wall for storing their bikes? Is this a good idea or bad idea? I was thinking of welding a piece of square pipe to a piece of plate steel to simulate the receiver hitch on my car. So it would store my rack and my bikes.


That's a great idea. Post pics when you're done


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dta tx said:


> Has anyone tried making a bracket to mount their receiver hitch bike rack to the wall for storing their bikes? Is this a good idea or bad idea? I was thinking of welding a piece of square pipe to a piece of plate steel to simulate the receiver hitch on my car. So it would store my rack and my bikes.


Great idea! :thumbsup: Or to make it easier just mount the rack to the back of the vehicle and then drive the vehicle through the garage and through the back wall about 3/4 of the way into the house. Just enough to where the back of said vehicle is flush with the wall. Bingo perfect bike storage.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/lets-see-photos-your-garage-252661.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/finished-garage-bike-rack-finale-133802-post1228468.html#poststop


----------



## galileofigaro (Feb 15, 2011)

I live in a one bedroom apartment and space is really an issue. So I installed a 2 closet rack support, those with triangle shape on the wall, maybe $6 both. Saved a lot of money.


----------



## hdoode (Sep 8, 2013)

I use some concrete blocks to hold my hitch rack. I have the swinging portion of the rack sitting on one block and the part that fits into the hitch gets kept in place with another block. You can add weight to the blocks to keep the rack in place with bikes on it


----------

